# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Cockatiel: New Generation 2013!

## vicky_ath

Μετά την μετακόμιση των μικρών μας στο *Το super duper mini εκτροφείο μας!*, μετά από την*Κατασκευή φωλιάς για cockatiel* και μετά από 1,5 μήνα διατροφικής προετοιμασίας ήρθε η ώρα να αποκτήσουμε τα πρώτα μας κοκατιλομωρά για τη φετινή χρονιά!

Δύο από τα ζευγάρια μας προχώρησαν σε αναπαραγωγή.* Ο Κίρκος και η Λάρα*: αρσενικός pied 18 μηνών ταισμένος στο χέρι και θηλυκιά cinnamon pearl, 4 χρονών και άγρια.


Και τα whiteface μας, *Winnie & Casper*: αρσενικός 17 μηνών whiteface heavy pied ήμερος και θηλυκιά whiteface lutino 2 χρονών περίπου όχι ταισμένη στο χέρι, αλλά εξημερωμένη μέχρι ενός σημείου.


Η διατροφή τους περιείχε μείγμα σπόρων της Versele-Laga, πηγής πρωτείνης φρέσκο αυγό, σουπιοκόκκαλο για ασβέστιο και πολυβιταμίνη Ferti-vit.

Τα πουλάκια συγχρονίστηκαν και γέννησαν μαζί τα αυγουλάκια τους! Τέσσερα για την Λάρα και πέντε για την Casper! Από τα αυγά της Casper μόνο το 1ο ήταν ένσπορο, ενώ η Λάρα πέτυχε το απόλυτο, 4 στα 4!!!
Χρειάστηκε να κάνουμε 22 ημέρες υπομονή από την γέννηση του πρώτου αυγού, αλλά για φέτος πήραμε το καλύτερο χριστουγεννιάτικο δώρο!
Εδώ τα μικρά 1-4 ημερών...



Το δαχτυλίδωμα των μικρών ανέλαβε η μαμά του Δημήτρη, καθώς εμείς λείπαμε στη Θεσσαλονίκη!
Και εδώ σημερινές φωτογραφίες, αφού γυρίσαμε στη Νάξο, σε ηλικία 9, 10, 11 και 12 ημερών!














Παρατηρήστε το χνούδι στο μικρό whiteface που είναι άσπρο σε αντίθεση με των υπόλοιπων μικρών!
Φυσικά θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες φωτογραφίες στη συνέχεια....

----------


## Athina

Αμάν...τι γλυκούτσικαααααα!!!
Να τα χαίρεστε τα μπουμπουκάκια,σύντομα και στο κλαδάκι!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

κουκλιά τους όλα....να σου ζήσουν!!!!...πόσων ημερών είναι στις τελευταίες φωτογραφίες;;;

----------


## nicktasos

*ΖΗΛΕΥΩΩΩΩ!!!!*

----------


## mariakappa

εγω κλεφτρα δεν ειμαι αλλα για χαρη τους θα γινομουν!!! :Love0034:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι πολυ ομορφα ενα προς ενα...........
Ειδικα το μικρο με το κιτρινο τσουλουφι!

Το Whiteface Cockatiel θα μοιαζει σαν τον Winnie!

Να σου ζησουν!!!  :138:

----------


## teo24

Οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο.Ειναι ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΑ και ΓΛΥΚΗΤΑΤΑ.Μπραβο σας και παλι μπραβο σας.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πωπω! Ομορφιες! Ειναι κουκλια! Να τα χαιρεστε, και να σας ζησουν!

----------


## Gardelius

Πανέμορφα!!!!! να σας ζήσουν!!!!!!!!!!   ::

----------


## xarhs

πολλυ ομορφαααα.........!!!!!!! να σας ζησουν....!!!!!!!!

----------


## mai_tai

Tι ψυχουλες ομορφες ειναι αυτες.... :Jumping0011: !Βικη το ταισμα το εχουν αναλαβει αποκλειστικα οι γονεις..η βαζεις κ εσυ το χερακι σου..?

----------


## mitsman

Στελιο εμεις δεν ταίζουμε ποτε πουλακια μας παρα μονο σε περιπτωση αναγκης... δοξα τον θεο τα πουλακια μας ειναι αψογου γονεις οποτε δεν θα μπουμε σε τετοια διαδικασια!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Καταπληκτικες κοκατιλοφατσουλες και οι γονεις και τα μικρα!! φτου φτου φτου!!! αγαπες γλυκιες. παιδια σας ευχομαι ολοψυχα τα καλυτερα και πολλα πολλα γεννητουρια ακομα.

----------


## mai_tai

> Στελιο εμεις δεν ταίζουμε ποτε πουλακια μας παρα μονο σε περιπτωση αναγκης... δοξα τον θεο τα πουλακια μας ειναι αψογου γονεις οποτε δεν θα μπουμε σε τετοια διαδικασια!!!!


μπραβο ρε παιδια-εισαστε τοπ του ειδους! γρηγορα να τα δειτε στα κλαδακια :Jumping0011:

----------


## vicky_ath

> πόσων ημερών είναι στις τελευταίες φωτογραφίες;;;


Δημήτρη το έχω γράψει... είναι από 9 ως 12 ημερών...




> Το Whiteface Cockatiel θα μοιαζει σαν τον Winnie!


To wf μάλλον θα μας βγει σκέτο γκρι Ευθυμάκο!


Σας υπερευχαριστούμε όλους παιδιά!!! Φτύνετέ τα κιόλας να μην τα ματιάσουμε!!!

----------


## moutro

Πανεμορφα όλα παιδιά!!!! Να σας ζήσουν!!!! Να τα καμαρώσετε μεγάλα και τρανά!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

> Δημήτρη το έχω γράψει... είναι από 9 ως 12 ημερών...
> 
> 
> To wf μάλλον θα μας βγει σκέτο γκρι Ευθυμάκο!
> 
> 
> Σας υπερευχαριστούμε όλους παιδιά!!! Φτύνετέ τα κιόλας να μην τα ματιάσουμε!!!


Σκετο γκρι;;;
Χαχαχαχχαχα....ασπρο κεφαλακι θα εχει ομως ε;

----------


## vicky_ath

Αν είναι αρσενικό, μετά την πρώτη του πτερόρροια ναι!  :winky:

----------


## fysaei

πολύ όμορφα τα μικρά σας, με το καλό να τα δούμε και μεγάλα !!

----------


## Antigoni87

*ΦΤΟΥ ΦΤΟΥ ΦΤΟΥ* από τη θεία Αντιγόνη!!!
Στα είπα και από τηλεφώνου, είναι να τα πιάσεις και να τα φιλήσεις, να τα ζουλήξεις, να τα ζεστάνεις στην παλάμη σου.... Τέλεια μωρά, από πανέμορφους γονείς αλλά και από ένα αχτύπητο δίδυμο που ό,τι πιάσει στα χέρια του γίνεται χρυσός... *Μπράβοοοοο στα φιλαράκια μουουουου!!!!*

----------


## serafeim

εγω δεν εχω λογια να περιγραψω αυτο που θελω να σας πω  :Happy: 
αυτο ομως τα λεει ολα ομως  :winky: 


Αντε και στο κλαρι...

----------


## μαρια ν

κουκλακια ειναι ολα τα μικρα συγχαρητηρια να τα χαιρεστε ειναι πανεμορφα !!!!!!!

----------


## geog87

κατι μου θυμιζουν αυτα τα μωρακια...παιδια ευχομαι να γεμισετε μωρα!!!και οπως ειπαμε *φτου φτου φτου...*

----------


## δημητρα

φτου φτου ειναι πανεμορφα, να τα χαιρεσαι. με το καλο στο κλαρι

----------


## geam

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!! παντα τετοια !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## geog87

> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!! παντα τετοια !!!!!!!!!!!!!


ελα να περνουμε σειρα...

----------


## Ρία

πες τα γιώργο!! ψάχνω νύφες κ δεν βρίσκωωω

----------


## mitsman

Να 'στε καλα παιδια!!!!!

Εσυ περιστεριώτη- περιστεράκι εχεις πολλα ψιχουλα ακομη να φας!!!! πρεπει να κανεις υπομονη!!!!!

----------


## geog87

> Να 'στε καλα παιδια!!!!!
> 
> Εσυ περιστεριώτη- περιστεράκι εχεις πολλα ψιχουλα ακομη να φας!!!! πρεπει να κανεις υπομονη!!!!!


παιδια μαλλον δεν καταλαβατε...εννουσα τον Γιωργο τον αετο...ελα Δημητρη τι λεγαμε....

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

ΚΟΥΚΛΙΑ!!! Να σας ζησουν!!! Με υγεια!!! Και καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## panos70

Παιδια να χαιρεστε τα κοκατιλακια σας ειναι πανομορφα ,και μου αρεσε που το κανατε σαν ταινια

----------


## mitsman

Πραγματικα σας ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τις εγκαρδιες ευχες σας!!!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

ΑΧ μωρε τι φατσουλες ειναι αυτες ειναι ολα τους για πολλα  :Love0007:  φιλακια ιδιως το wf ειναι πολυ γλυκα εχει κατι ματακια ζωγραφια να σας ζησουν και με το καλο στο κλαδι

----------


## demis

Πωπω φοβερα να σας ζησουν ολα!!! Το whiteface ειναι κουκλι αλλα εγω επαθα πλακα με εκεινο το καταμαυρακι με το κτρινο λοφιακι!! Δε ζηλευω γιατι ευτυχως τα δικα μου πηρανε παλι μπρος και θα εχουμε δευτερη γεννα σε λιγο καιρο!!

----------


## mitsman

Εδώ ένα βιντεάκι από την μητέρα μου που έβαλε όλα τα δαχτυλίδια όσο λείπαμε στη Θεσσαλονίκη!

----------


## geam

ΠΡΩΤΗ η κοκατιλογιαγια!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

δεν παιζεται λεμε ρε η μανα............. καποιοι αλλοι φωναζουν διαφορους να βαλουν δαχτυλιδια στις καρδερινες τους και δεν σηκωνεται καν το πουλι.... η μανα μου ειναι μαχιμη!!!! χαααχαχαχααχαα

----------


## geam

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ
κοιτα να σε φωναξει κανενας εσενα για δακτυλιδωμα, και να του πεις οχι.....

----------


## serafeim

φαντασικη η μανα σου δημητρη ...  :Happy: 
τα δικα μου κοκατιλ φοβουνται την μανα μου χαχαχαχα
ειναι ολα τους ααααααααααααααααααχ ΦΤΟΥ ΦΤΟΥ ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΥΑΣΩ....

----------


## lagreco69

Respect!! στην μαμα!  :Happy:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

να τα χαιρεστε τα μωρα!!!!!!!!!!!καλη συνεχεια ...!

απο ενα φιλι σε ολα και 2-3 ξερεις υποθετω σε πιο...!!!!!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πανέμορφα κοκατιλάκια...μπράβο σε όλους σας για το υπέροχο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Πω πω πω τι κουκλάκια είναι αυτά μωρέ μωρέ???!!! Φτου φτου, να σου ζήσουν. (Έχω πάθει πλάκα, έχω τρελαθεί).

----------


## vicky_ath

Σήμερα μας περίμενε μία πολύ ευχάριστη έκπληξη!!! Φάνηκαν ξεκάθαρα τα χρώματα των τεσσάρων μικρών από το ένα ζευγάρι... το αποτέλεσμα?? 4 αδερφάκια με 4 διαφορετικές μεταλλάξεις!!!



Νο. 1: Cinnamon Pied



No. 2: Pied


No. 3: Cinnamon


No. 4: Pearl



*Και για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να μάθει πως προέκυψαν τόσες μεταλλάξεις.... ο πατέρας τους που φαίνεται σαν ένα απλό Pied, είναι τελικά φορέας Cinnamon & Pearl, κάτι που ούτε και εμείς γνωρίζαμε!  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπραβο παιδια.
Καλη συενεχεια  και στο κλαρι!!!

Απιστευτο παντως πως βγηκαν ολα ειναι διαφορετικες μεταλλαξεις!!!

----------


## serafeim

ειναι πανεμορφα υπεροχα αξιολατρευτα ειναι ειναι ειναι ειναιεαινινα... δεν μπορω να εκφρασω  :Happy: 
ελπιζω και τα δικα μου να φτασουν σε τετοιο σημειο  :Happy:  (αν ειναι ζευγαρι)

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πολύ όμορφες μεταλλάξεις.

----------


## μαρια ν

ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΑ!!!!!!!να σας ζησουν ειναι πραγματικα κουκλακια πολυ ομορφα και τα τεσσερα μωρακια

----------


## Athina

Γιατί το κάνετε αυτό;Cinnamonakia;;;Θέλετε να μας αποτελειώσετε και μας που είμαστε στην αναμονή?  :Anim 59: 
Είναι όλα γλυκούλικα και προβλέπω σε κανά εικοσαήμερο να γίνονται...ένα και ένα!
Αχχ να τα χαίρεστε,γερά και δυνατά όπως και οι γονείς!

----------


## lagreco69

Χνουδακια ομορφα!!!!!!!!! φτου φτου φτου!!!!!!! παιδια θα μας τρελανεται!!!!!!!!!  :Love0038:  :Love0007:  υπεροχα!!!!!!!!

----------


## geog87

ειναι τελεια!!!!!!!οποιος δεν παρατηρησε στη φωτο φαινονται τα χερια του Δημητρη...για οσους "λενε" οτι ολες τις δουλειες με τα πουλια της κανει η Βικυ!!!συγχαρητηρια παιδια!!!!!keep walking...

----------


## geam

έτσι...

----------


## mitsman

Για πειτε μας μεγαλωσαμε καθολου???????????
Μια επιπλοκη προεκυψε και τσουρομαδησαν οι γονεις του το white face και ετσι ο Κιρκος με την Λαρα ανελαβαν αλλο ενα μωρο με μεγαλη επιτυχια!!!!!!!

Ας τα παρουμε μια απο την αρχη!!!!!!

Το μεγαλυτερο απο τα 4 αδερφακια
cinnamon pied





To δευτερο απο τα 4 αδερφακια
pied






το τριτο απο την ιδια γεννα

cinammon:






και το τελευταιο πουλακι απο την ιδια γεννα
το pearlaki μας!!!!






και τo μοναδικο μωρο της αλλης γεννας που εγινε "αδερφακι" με τα υπολοιπα γιατι του εβγαζαν φτερα οι γονεις!!!
white face:




Και τωρα όλα μαζί!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

!!! ::   φοβερη η 5αδα!!!


εχει και ωραια χρωματα ο κοκατιλομπαξες!!!!!! καλες εξοδους λοιπον γιατι οπως παντα μεγαλωνουν αμεσως!

----------


## μαρια ν

κουκλακια ειναι ολα τους πανεμορφα να σας ζησουν και δωστε τους πολλα πολλα φιλακια

----------


## serafeim

Θελω το pieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed ... Κουκλακια αντε και γρηγορα στο κλαρι

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Το cinnamon pied ειναι σκετο κουκλι! Ειναι τοοοοοοσο ομορφο! Βεβαια τα αδελφακια του δεν πανε κι αυτα πισω! Ολα κουκλια ειναι!  :Big Grin:

----------


## xarhs

πανεμορφα ολοι οι φτερωτοι μπομπιρες.......!!!!!!!! :winky:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

ΚΟΥΚΛΙΑ ΟΛΑ!!! Σκεφτειτε με τοσα διαφορετικα γονιδια που εχουν τα μικρα, τι απογονους θα βγαλουν οταν ερθει η σειρα τους...

Αληθεια, απο τα χρωματα ξεχωριζει το φυλο καποιων???

----------


## mitsman

Δυστυχως απο αυτο το ζευγαρι δεν μπορουμε να ξέρουμε το φύλο των μικρών!
Οντως τα αρσενικα θα ειναι φορεις cinnamon + pearl + pied
τα θηλυκά θα ειναι μονο φορείς pied! αλλα ηδη εχουν εξαιρετικο φαινοτυπο!

----------


## lagreco69

Αγαπες ομορφες!!!!!  :Love0007:  φτου φτου φτου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! με το καλο στο κλαδι.

----------


## geog87

παιδια πανεμορφα!!!!!!!!!!!δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι το πιο ομορφο!!!!τελεια!!!!φτου φτου!!!!ομορφιες!!!

----------


## Ρία

καλέ τι γλυκούλια που είναι;;;;;;;;;  μπράβο παιδιάαααααααα  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Humming Bird A:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:

----------


## Athina

Τι τσουλουφάκια όμορφα και μικρά είναι αυτά!!! 
Φτου φτου,να ζήσουν τα κουκλάκια!

----------


## CyberPanos

Συγχαρητηρια παιδια για την γεννα ολα ειναι πανεμορφα!
Τα μωρα τα ταιζετε εσεις με κρεμα νεοσσων και οχι οι γονεις?

----------


## mitsman

Τα μωρα ταιζονται αποκλειστικα και μόνο απο τους γονεις.... ειναι εγκληματικο λαθος να ταιζουμε μωρα εμεις ΑΝ δεν υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα- επιπλοκη στη γεννα!

----------


## CyberPanos

Πολυ σωστα κανετε και συμφωνω απολυτα!

----------


## marlene

*Καλώς ήρθατε στον κόσμο, ψυχούλες όμορφες....!!!! 

Έχετε βρεθεί στα καλύτερα χέρια...!!!! Φιλιά στα τσουλουφάκια και τα σέβη μου στους ευτυχής ...κοκατιλοπαππούδες...!!!!   *

----------


## jk21

καλα αυτο πως δεν το ειχα παρει χαμπαρι τοσες μερες; ειχα μαθει για αυτα τα κουκλακια αλλα δεν τα ειχα δει !


τι ψυχουλες ειναι αυτες; παιδια να σας ζησουν ! να τα χαιρονται οι γονεις τους !!!!

----------


## marlene

*Κι εγώ Δημήτρη σήμερα το πήρα πρέφα...!*

----------


## mitsman

Μεγαλώσαμε και σήμερα πήγαμε την πρώτη μας εκδρομή.... στο χαλί του σαλονιού!!!!!!!!



Πλέον όλα τα μικρά μοιάζουν με κανονικά πουλάκια(εντάξει... ίσως όχι τόσο το whiteface-καραφλάκι μας, αλλά και πάλι το αγαπάμε!!) και κοντεύουν οι μέρες που θα αρχίσουν να βγαίνουν από τη φωλιά!

Το μεγαλύτερο της παρέας, 28 ημερών!


27 ημερών!



26 ημερών!


Κ 25 ημερών το περλάκι μας!!


Όλα μαζί στην αγκαλιά!!!

----------


## geog87

ολα τελεια!!!!!!!παιδια συγνωμη αλλα το περλακι ειναι μια ζωγραφια!!!!!!φτου φτου

----------


## geam

μηπως να γίνω κατοχος κι εγω????? μηπως να τα δω με άλλο ματι???

----------


## geog87

> μηπως να γίνω κατοχος κι εγω????? μηπως να τα δω με άλλο ματι???



*ναι!!!!!!!!!!!!ο αετος που εγινε κυκνος!!!!!!!*

----------


## Gardelius

> μηπως να γίνω κατοχος κι εγω????? μηπως να τα δω με άλλο ματι???


*Φιλε, μαζι στη νεα <Cocatielοεποχη>!!!!!!!!!* *Μαλλον,...στο εγγυς μελλον!!!!*  :Happy0062:

----------


## δημητρα

φτου φτου, να ειναι παντα γερα και να τα χαιρεστε.

----------


## geam

ειπα μηπως... δεν ειπα ΘΑ....

----------


## Assimakis

Ειναι πολυ ωραια να τα χαιρεστε

----------


## Peri27

:Love0030:   Πωπωωωω ειναι απίθανα :Happy0065:  !!! Σκόρδα σκόρδα μη στα ματιάσουμε!!! ΚΟΥΚΛΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  :Love0001:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak



----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι τοσο ομορφα.Με το καλο και στο κλαρι...
Το περλε ειναι το πιο ομορφο της μεταλλαξης του που εχω δει...  :winky:

----------


## cute

αχ καλέ τι κουκλια είναι αυτά!!!!φτου φτου.....να τα χαίρεστε είναι όλα ένα κι ενα :Big Grin:

----------


## Athina

Το καθένα έχει ξεχωριστή ομορφιά!Πολύ γλύκες,να σας ζήσουν!

----------


## μαρια ν

Ειναι κουλια,πανεμορφα να σας ζησουν !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## demis

Πανεμορφα απο πιο να αρχισω δεν ξερω!!! Με τα δυο τσιναμονακια επαθα μεγαλη πλακα, και τo pied  βεβαια! Μου αρεσουν πολυ τα pied! Να τα χαιρεσται ολα παιδια μπραβοοο! χαιρετισματα απο τα 4  δικα μας αυγουλακια!!!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πανέμορφα με ιδιαίτερη αγάπη στο cinnamon.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Αχ!! συγνώμη παιδιά! Εγώ τελευταία των τελευταίων!! σήμερα πήρα είδηση, με αφορμή και την foto των 5 νεογέννητων στο διαγωνισμό του μήνα. Σήμερα τα πήρα είδηση αυτά τα πλασματάκια! Τι γλυκά είναι! Εμένα με ξετρελαίνει το 1ο, το pied-cinnamon, αλλά και το cinnamon, και βέβαια ...και όλα τ' άλλα!! Vicky και Δημήτρη, είναι τα πρώτα σας πουλάκια μαζί αυτά;; Να σας ζήσουν! 
Συγχαρητήρια και στη μαμά Δημήτρη! Τέλεια! (είναι απαραίτητο τελικά αυτό το δαχτυλίδι;; όσο σκέφτομαι, ότι κινδυνεύουν όταν μεγαλώσουν και ενδεχομένως χρειάζεται αφαίρεση, όπως μου έχει συμβεί σε καναρίνια..... 'Η αν μπει το σωστό μέγεθος δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο; :winky: 

Να σας ζήσουν και πάλι!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δεν σχολιαζω αλλο τα κουκλια...μονο τα καμαρωνω!!!!

----------


## CyberPanos

Είναι τρομερά όμορφα τα τσουλούφια σας παιδιά,κάνετε πολλούς απο εδω να ζηλεύουν,να τα χαίρεστε!
Επίσης πολύ καλή δουλειά στην φωτογράφιση!  :Happy0159:

----------


## mitsman

Για εμενα η αναπαραγωγη και η επιτυχια της ,περα απο τη ηθικη της υπόσταση, ειναι ενα καλο τσεκαρισμα ποσο καλα αντιλαμβανομαστε τα πουλια αλλα κυριως σε ποσο καλη κατασταση βρισκονται...
Σαν τεστ δηλαδη!
Σας ευχαριστουμε ολους παρα παρα πολυ!!!!!
Νατασσα ναι, ειναι τα πρωτα πουλακια που βγαζουμε μαζι με την Βικυ!!!!! ελπιζω η συνεχεια να ειναι αναλογη της αρχης!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Όσο για το δαχτυλίδι είναι πολύ δύσκολο να συμβεί κάτι αν το πουλάκι είναι υγιές, αλλά και στην περίπτωση που κάτι πάει στραβά η αφαίρεση του είναι σχετικά απλή!  :winky: 

Σας ευχαριστούμε!! Ελπίζω ότι οι επόμενες φωτογραφίες τους θα είναι στο κλαδί!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Το πρώτο μωράκι έχει ήδη βγει από την φωλιά και εξερευνεί το κλουβί!
Σήμερα ολη η οικογένεια "Ποκοπίκου " βγήκε μια βόλτα στο δωμάτιο!!!!

Μερικά όμορφα στιγμιότυπα που αποθανατίσαμε:

Το μεγαλυτερο αδερφακι να κυνηγάει σαν τρελό τους γονείς του να μην τους χασει και να τους αντιγράφει (κανει οτι τσιμπάει σπόρια απο κάτω)





Και όλα τα αδερφάκια παίζουν στο playstand τους..... και στο τέλος του βίντεο ενα τάισμα απο τον Κιρκο στο μεγαλύτερο απο τα αδερφακια!

----------


## lagreco69

Καταπληκτικα videos παιδια σας ευχαριστουμε!!! ελιωσα στο γελιο με το Pearl μικρουλι που ειχε κολλησει ασχημα με τους κρικους χαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!!! ειναι ολα απιθανες φατσουλες να τα χαιρεστε.

----------


## μαρια ν

κουκλια ειναι ολα τους μπραβο σας παιδια !!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Είναι πολύ πολύ όμορφα όλα, να σας ζήσουν.

----------


## Athina

Τι όμορφη οικογένεια!Μεγάλωσαν και ομόρφυναν!
Να τα χαίρονται η γιαγιά και ο παππούς!!

----------


## Kostakos

Άχουυ τααα μιλάμε κοκατιλο...παιδική χαρά να σας ζήσουν αυτό ε τους κρίκους όντως είναι άπαιχτο μικρούλι!

----------


## Ρία

καλέ καλέ!! τι καραμελίτσες είναι τούτες;;; κ δεν μπορώ να βρω πιο θα κλέψω... μου φαίνεται τον κίρκο....

----------


## vicky_ath

Κ επειδή τα πράγματα δεν έρχονται πάντα όπως τα περιμένουμε..... πριν 10 μέρες οι γονείς παράτησαν το μικρότερο πουλάκι, το περλάκι μας! 
Έτσι αναγκαστήκαμε να το πάρουμε για τάισμα, αφού ζύγιζε 65γρ και ο Δημήτρης μου είπε πως μάλλον δε θα την έβγαζε ως το επόμενο πρωί αν το αφήναμε!
Την επόμενη μέρα αποφασίσαμε να πάρουμε και τα υπόλοιπα 4 πουλάκια γιατί το ένα κούτσαινε, το άλλο έχασε τα περισσότερα φτερά της ουράς τους χωρίς να ξέρουμε πως και γενικώς τα πράγματα έδειχναν να πηγαίνουν στραβά και θέλαμε να είμαστε σίγουροι!
Το καλό ήταν πως ήταν αρκετά μεγάλα (35-39 ημερών) και δεν ήθελαν πολλά ταίσματα, όμως ταυτόχρονα αυτό ήταν και κακό αφού πλέον στην ηλικία αυτή δύσκολα μαθαίνουν να τρώνε από τη σύριγγα και έτσι τα ταίζαμε με το ζόρι!
Το μεγαλύτερο από τα μικρά ανακαλύψαμε πως δεν πατούσε καθόλου το δεξί του ποδαράκι... αρχικά φοβηθήκαμε πως είχε νεκρωθεί εντελώς η περιοχή και δε θα γινόταν ποτέ καλά, όμως πλέον υπάρχει σαφής βελτίωση!

Πλέον κοντεύουμε προς το "τέλος καλό, όλα καλά" αφού τρώνε μόνο βραδινό και ήδη έχουν ξεκινήσει να τρώνε σποράκια, τσακίζουν το αυγό και πίνουν νεράκι μόνα τους!
Τα πουλάκια είναι μαζί μας στο σπίτι και όχι στο "εκτροφείο" και κάνουν πλέον κανονικές πτήσεις, μπανάκι και πολλά παιχνίδια!

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από τις περιπέτειές μας στο σπίτι!

Φόρεστ, ο αναπηρούλης μας.... που όμως πλέον έχει αποκτήσει σχεδόν πλήρη κινητικότητα στο δεξί του πόδι και κάθε μέρα το πατάει και καλύτερα!



Το Κιρκουλάκι.... που πήρε το ονομά του από το μπαμπά του, μιας και είναι ίδιοι!


Το Σιναμονάκι μας, χωρίς κανονικό όνομα ακόμα...


Το μικρό Περλάκι... που είναι ο μεγαλύτερος διαβολάκος!! Κάνει τα πάντα χάλια όταν τρώει και εμάς από πάνω μέχρι κάτω με κρέμα!!!


Το whiteface θετό αδελφάκι, που είναι το "παχύσαρκό" μας!!!!

----------


## Athina

Τι μωρά βγάζει αυτή η Νάξος??Πωπω είναι όλα τους κουκλιά.Να τα χαίρεστε γερά και ευτυχισμένα!Το κιρκουλάκι ειδικά είναι για ζούπιγμα!

----------


## Kostakos

Πωπωπω μιλάμε ένα και ένα.. Τι ωραίο όνομα το φόρεστ.... Και τι γλυκο προσωπάκι χαχαχαχα αλλά αυτό ο "διαβολάκος" το whiteface φαίνεται και φατσικός... πονηρό χαμόγελο  :Evilgrin0030:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Να τα χαιρεστε και περαστικα στα μικρουλια...

Εντοπισατε πως προηλθε το προβλημα στο ποδι του forest gump???

----------


## vicky_ath

> Να τα χαιρεστε και περαστικα στα μικρουλια...
> 
> Εντοπισατε πως προηλθε το προβλημα στο ποδι του forest gump???


Ευχαριστούμε όλους για τα καλά λόγια!!

Γιώργο για το πρόβλημα με το πόδι καταλήξαμε πως ήταν τραυματισμός... δείτε αυτή τη φωτογραφία:


Είναι τραβηγμένη στις 22 Ιανουαρίου, την ημέρα που το πουλάκι έκανε την πρώτη του έξοδο από τη φωλιά. Το ποδαράκι του ήταν μια χαρά!
Το πρόβλημα εμφανίστηκε μερικές μέρες μετά, οπότε μάλλον κάπου το χτύπησε... ίσως μπλέχτηκε στη σχάρα του κλουβιού......

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Σε αυτα τα κλουβια, η Ευτυχω μου, δυο φορες εχει μπλεξει τα δαχτυλα της στο κενο που υπαρχει αναμεσα στην πορτα και στο κλουβι.

Ευτυχως ειμασταν παροντες...

----------


## serafeim

Βικυ? αυτο με το ποδαρακι μου το στελνεται?  :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy: 
ειναι πανεμορφα να σας ζησουν... σας δινω ολη την θετικη ενεργεια να γινει ακομα ποιο γρηγορα καλα το μικρουλη και οχι να περπαταει σαν κανονικο αλλα να μπορει να σηκωσει και γατα χαχαχα  :Happy: 
Να τα χαιρεσται!!!

----------


## Ρία

πω πω!!!! τι είναι αυτά;;;;; καραμελίτσες είναι όλα!! ελπίζω να μην χρειαστεί να αντιμετωπίσετε άλλο πρόβλημα κ να σας έρθουν όλα δεξιά!!!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Α!!! δεν τα είχα δει εδώ και καιρό! Είναι γλυκύτατα! Πανέμορφα, παιδιά! Και τα video και οι foto, όλα υπέροχα!! Να σας ζήσουν και πάλι!!

----------


## moutro

Ομορφιές μου!!!! Είναι πανεμορφα παιδιά, να σας ζήσουν κ να πάνε όλα καλά από εδώ κ πέρα!!!!!

----------


## Kostakos

> Ευχαριστούμε όλους για τα καλά λόγια!!
> 
> Γιώργο για το πρόβλημα με το πόδι καταλήξαμε πως ήταν τραυματισμός... δείτε αυτή τη φωτογραφία:
> 
> 
> Είναι τραβηγμένη στις 22 Ιανουαρίου, την ημέρα που το πουλάκι έκανε την πρώτη του έξοδο από τη φωλιά. Το ποδαράκι του ήταν μια χαρά!
> Το πρόβλημα εμφανίστηκε μερικές μέρες μετά, οπότε μάλλον κάπου το χτύπησε... ίσως μπλέχτηκε στη σχάρα του κλουβιού......


Παιδια αυτη η φωτο ειναι φοβερη.. Τηνε εχετε πειραξει στον φωτισμο η οχι, γτ ειναι πολυ ωραια ανεα την εβαζα για wallpaper αν ταν σε μεγαλυτερη αναλυση

----------


## vicky_ath

Κώστα είναι τραβηγμένη από το κινητό μου και την έχω ανεβάσει στο Instagram με επεξεργασία!  :winky:

----------


## Lucky Witch

ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΑ...

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Πως πανε τα μικρα???

----------


## mitsman

Καλησπερα Γιωργο.... τα μικρα απο την πρωτη γεννα ειναι απιστευτα, εχουν μεγαλωσει και ολη μερα τρωνε... στην δευτερη γεννα τωρα ενω ειχαμε 4 στα 4 αυγα τελευταια στιγμη τα 2 δεν καταφεραν να βγουν, βγηκαν ομως τα 2 αλλα και ειναι πανεμορφα... ειχαμε λιγες αναποδιες και δεν εχουμε βγαλει φωτο τα νεα μωρακια... συντομα ομως θα επανελθουμε!!!!

Οριστε ενα βιντεακι απο τα πρωτα μωρα που τρωνε αυγοψωμο

----------


## serafeim

Πανεμορφα ΔΗμητρη!!!
σου ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα και με τα αλλα 2 μικρακια  :Happy: 
να σε ρωτησω κατι? τα πρωτα μωρα θα βρουν οικογενεια? τι σκοπευεις να κανεις?  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Να 'σαι καλα Σεραφειμ..... τα πρωτα μικρα το ενα θα το δωσω σε ενα ξαδερφο μου και τα υπολοιπα θα τα κρατησουμε οσο μπορουμε!!!!!! χωρο εχουμε!!!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

χιχιχιιχιχιχι (το γελοιο του κλεφτη)
αν ημουν Ναξο χοχοχο θα ειχα κλεψει ενα  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Εχω ενα σκυλαρο εξω απο το εκτροφειο... αν θελει ας πλησιασει κανεις!!! χαχαχαχααχα

----------


## serafeim

αρσενικο η θθυληκο? να ξερω τι να φερω μαζι μου !! χαχαχαχαχα  :winky: 
τελος παντων... περιμενουμε στιγμιοτυπα και απο τα 2 μικρουλια!!  :Happy:  αφου δεν μπορω να εχω γιατι να μην βλεπω απο ατομα που .....

----------


## teo24

Ελα να μεγαλωνει η οικογενεια.Πανεμορφα και φαγανά ειναι.Να τα χαιρεστε φιλε μου... ::

----------


## olga

Tι κουκλιά είναι αυτα! Να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Να τα χαιρεστε!!! Και σε αλλα με υγεια!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Παιδιά έχουν γίνει φαταούλες απίστευτοι και κάνουν φοβερή παρέα μεταξύ τους... τόση που δε μου δίνουν καμία απολύτως σημασία όση ώρα είμαι εκεί! χαχαχα!
Τα παλιόπουλα! Τα πιάνω ένα ένα να τα χαιδέψω, αλλά ανυπομονούν για την ώρα που θα γυρίσουν δίπλα στα αδερφάκια τους!

Αύριο δεσμεύομαι να κάνω μια φωτογράφιση να μας δείτε καλύτερα και να δείτε και τα 2 καινούρια μπεμπάκια μας!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Περιμενουμε ΠΛΟΥΣΙΟΤΑΤΟ φωτογραφικο υλικο!!! Να σας ζησουν τα νεα σας μωρουλια και με το καλο στο κλαρι!  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## Kostakos

Αυτο θα πει αδέλφικη αγαπη στο κατω κατω.. Δεν ειναι ομως ωραια να εχεις μια παιδικη χαρα εκει μεσα με νιανιαρακια χαχαχα ....  Περιμενω πως και πως το φωτογραφικο υλικο εε μη μας ξεχασετε... We are watching

----------


## kostas0206

Προσκυνω στο μεγαλειο τους και σας!!!  :Love0030:  :Love0030:  :Love0030:  :Love0030:  :Love0030:  :Love0030: ​ :Love0030:  Πανεμορφα!!! Περιμενουμε νεο φωτορεπορταζ!!!!!  :winky:  :Happy:  :winky:  :Happy:  :winky:

----------


## panoss

Πω μακάρι να ήταν πιο πολλά!!
Και εγώ θέλω...(κλαψ κλαψ...)

----------


## marlene

*Μπουμπουκάκια junior.....!!!!!! *  :Love0001: 

*Μπράβο σας παιδιά!!! Το δωμάτιο αυτό πρέπει να είναι γεμάτο μεράκι και αγάπη... 

(καλά σε ότι αφορά τη λαιμαργία.. τα μωρά κοκατιλάκια είναι νομίζω ο ορισμός του φαταούλα.... Όχι δηλ ότι μεγαλώνοντας τα πράγματα αλλάζουν και πολύ.... )*

----------


## Sakura

Τι όμορφα που είναι ολα!

----------


## sophiesch

Να τα χαίρεσαι! είναι κουκλιά!

----------


## vicky_ath

Προχτές δεν υπήρχε πολύ διάθεση για φωτογραφίες από τα μοντέλα μας έτσι η φωτογράφιση μετακινήθηκε κατά μία μερα!!! χαχαχα!!!

Τα πρώτα μωράκι που πλέον έχουν μεγαλώσει αρκετά! Ήδη το μεγαλύτερο, το Κιρκουλάκι μας θα μετακομίσει στη νέα του οικογένεια σε λίγες ημέρες! Αυτή τη στιγμή είναι κάτω στο σπίτι μαζί μας, για να συνηθίσει τον αποχωρισμό από τα αδερφάκια του...


Τα υπόλοιπα συνεχίζουν το παιχνίδι και τη μάσα ακάθεκτα στην κλουβάρα τους!!!!







Και τώρα πάμε στις νέες φατσούλες μας!!!
Γεννημένα 19 και 22 Φεβρουαρίου, είναι σήμερα 18 και 15 ημερών... η διαφορά των 4 ημερών μεταξύ τους υπάρχει γιατί τα άλλα δύο αυγουλάκια της γέννας αποφάσισαν να μην σκάσουν, παρόλο που ήταν γόνιμα και ζωντανά μέχρι τελευταία στιγμή!
Όπως βλέπετε σε χρώματα είναι διαφορετικά από τα άλλα 4... δηλαδή έχουμε 6 εντελώς διαφορετικά πουλάκια!!!

----------


## serafeim

οοοοοοοοοο οοοοοοοοο οοοοοοοοοοο
 :Love0001: 
ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΖΗΣΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΝ!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Πωπωπω ειναι ολα υπεροχα αλλα το Κιρκουλάκι και τα μικρουλια ειναι.................(δεν εχω λογια) Να σου ζησουν!!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

πωπωπω! τι κοκατιλακια ειναι αυτα?? να σας ζησουν μωρε! κι ελπιζω το Κιρκουλακι να ειναι ευτυχισμενο στη νεα του οικογενεια  :Love0001:

----------


## marlene

*Καλέ δώσε του ένα φιλί στη μυτούλααααα....!!!!!! ΑΑΑΑχχχχ... δεν μπορώ, δεν μπορώ... 

Κλείνω το internet και γυρνώ στη δουλειά γιατί αλλιώς θα πάρω το πρώτο βαπόρι για Ναααξοοοοο.....!!!! 


Να σας ζήσουν,,,!!!!!*

----------


## Kostakos

Βρε αυτά μεγαλωσαν ολόκληρα αντρακια και κοριτσάκια γίναναι (αν ειναι έτσι χιχιχι)

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Πανεμορφα και τα μεγαλα και τα μικρα!!!

Κανε μας και μια Εξηγηση για αυτα που σου εγραψαν στο facebook για τα γονιδια τους γιατι δεν καταλαβα γρι...

----------


## moutro

Ομορφιες!!!!! Να τα χαιρεστε παιδια!!!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

> Κανε μας και μια Εξηγηση για αυτα που σου εγραψαν στο facebook για τα γονιδια τους γιατι δεν καταλαβα γρι...


Γιώργο ήδη έχω ετοιμάσει κάτι για να σας το παρουσιάσω... απλά προσπαθώ να το κάνω όσο πιο κατανοητό γίνεται για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν πολλά από Βιολογία, αλλά έχουν όρεξη για διάβασμα!  :winky: 
Σύντομα θα το δημοσιεύσω!

Ευχαριστούμε όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια!!  :Happy:

----------


## teo24

Τα θελω ολα,ειναι πανεμορφα.

----------


## serafeim

Βικυ...
ανυπομονω να το ανεβασεις....

----------


## Kostakos

Αληθεια τι είναι χαχαχα ??

----------


## olga

Να τα χαίρεστε!! Είναι όλα υπέροχα και αφού είναι και διαφορετικά θα τα ξεχωρίζετε εύκολα!(εγώ έχω πρόβλημα σε αυτο, χαχα). 
Βικυ περιμένουμε το άρθρο σου μπας και καταλάβουμε τι γίνεται!!

----------


## george92

πολυ ομορφα !!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Πάααααρα πολύ όμορφα Βίκυ!!! Να τα χαίρεστε!!! Κουκλάκια!! τρυφερά! τρυφερά!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Σας ευχαριστουμε παρα παρα πολυ ολους......!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Μετά από ένα διάστημα απουσίας επιστρέψαμε.... σας λείψαμε καθόλου???? 
Για να δούμε πως έχουν τα πράγματα σήμερα στο κοκατιλοχωριό..!!!

Από τις πρώτες γέννες έχουμε κρατήσει δύο πανέμορφα αγοράκια που όλη μέρα τραγουδάνε!



Από τη δεύτερη γέννα της Λάρας και του Κίρκου κρατήσαμε αυτή τη φάτσα που μόλις πριν λίγες μέρες απογαλακτίστηκε!
Αγοράκι το πιο πιθανό επίσης....! Χαδιάρικο και γλυκό... μπορεί να είναι όλη μέρα κρεμασμένο πάνω στη μπλούζα σου και να του κάνεις χάδια... η καλύτερή του!!



Το αδερφάκι του έχει πάει ήδη στα καλύτερα χέρια που θα μπορούσε να βρεθεί ποτέ!!  :winky: 
Ο λόγος που ταίσαμε τα μωρά αυτά στο χέρι ήταν πως η Λάρα και ο Κίρκος έδειξαν υπέρμετρο ενθουσιασμό να γίνουν γονείς για 3η φορά πολύ νωρίς!! Έτσι τους αφήσαμε να κλωσσήσουν τα αυγουλάκια με την ησυχία τους... από εκείνη τη γέννα προέκυψε ένα μωράκι το οποίο λίγες μέρες μετά δώσαμε για υιοθεσία σε ένα άλλο ζευγαράκι που είχε επίσης μωρά για να ξεκουράσουμε το ζεύγος που είχε κάνει 3 γέννες!

Κ ποιοι είναι οι θετοί γονείς??? Το ζευγάρι έκπληξη.... Φλάτζα και Ζίπο!!! 
Τα δύο αυτά πουλάκια έχουν αρρωστήσει σε σημείο να φτάσουν κοντά στο θάνατο, ο Ζίπο δύο κιόλας φορές, έχουν πάρει του κόσμου τα φάρμακα κ περιμέναμε πως αν ποτέ καταφέρουν να ζευγαρώσουν δε θα ειχαν καμία επιτυχία... και όμως μας διέψευσαν! Και μας χάρισαν 3 πανέμορφα μωράκια!! 2 κούκλες λουτινίτσες και ένα normal grey αγοράκι, τα οποία μαζί με το θετό αδερφάκι τους μεγαλώνουν αποκλειστικά εκείνοι μέχρι και σήμερα!
Η Φλάτζα όπως κάποιοι ξέρετε είναι παιδί της Φρόσως και του Φάμπιο, οπότε τα μωρά αυτά είναι τα πρώτα μας δισεγγονάκια!!!!!

Οι περήφανοι γονείς!




Το υιοθετημένο pied-άκι μας 31 ημερών!!!


Η μεγάλη κόρη, 26 ημερών!


Το αγόρι της παρέας, 25 ημερών!


Κ η μικρή μας, 24 ημερών!

----------


## olga

Τέλεια! Να τα χαίρεστε! Είναι όλα πανέμορφα...

----------


## serafeim

Καταρχας εννοειται και μας λειψανε!!!!
Ειναι πανεμορφα.. Ευχομαι να ειναι παντα καλα και υγειεστατα... Ζιπακο εχεις καλους φροντιστες σε εχουν γερο και δυνατο....
Καλη επιτυχια παιδια σε οτι και αν κανεται...

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφες ψυχουλες!!! παιδια να τα χαιρεστε.  :Happy:

----------


## Peri27

ειναι ολα τοσοοοοο ομορφααα και γλυκααα!!! για ζουμπιγμα ειναι  :Love0020:  να τα χαιρεστεεεεε!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## δημητρα

πανεμορφααααααα, να ειναι γερα

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Να σας ζησουνε!!!

----------


## panoss

Απλά πανέμορφα!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Τι τσουλουφι και κακο??? εκει χανει η μανα το παιδι και το παιδι τη μανα χαχα... Ολα για ζουληγμα!!!!!!! και να σας ζησουν ευχομαι

----------


## CyberPanos

Ειναι τρομερες φατσες ολα τους να σας ζησουν!
Ειναι φοβερο και το ποσο γρηγορα αναπτυσσονται μεσα σε λιγες μερες.

----------


## moustakias

Φατσούλες μικροσκοπικές χαχααχ

----------


## nikosg6

να σας ζησουν πανεμορφα ολα τους!! αντε με το καλο τρισεγγονα!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Να σας ζήσουν τα μωρά Βίκυ και Δημήτρη! Είναι κουκλιά φυσικά! 
Και ...κατατοπιστικότατη και ενδιαφέρουσα η διήγηση του γενεαλογικού τους δέντρου, αφού και οι γονείς τους μας είναι γνώριμοι! 
Τέλεια είναι όλα τα μικρά και το υιοθετημένο επίσης!

Καλή συνέχεια και δύναμη σε όλους!

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλη συνεχεια με υγεια σ όλα!!!!*

----------


## Lucky Witch

ΠΟΛΥ όμορφα ΟΛΑ μπράβο σας.

----------


## moutro

μπράβο βρε παιδιά είναι υπεροχα όλα!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ πολύ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ψυχουλες μουυυ! Σκετα κουκλια ολα τους.. τα θελω ολα!  :: 
Να ειναι γερα ευχομαι Δημητρη - Βικυ και να τα χαιρεστε παντα  :Big Grin: 




> Χαδιάρικο και γλυκό... μπορεί να είναι όλη μέρα κρεμασμένο πάνω στη μπλούζα σου και να του κάνεις χάδια... η καλύτερή του!!


Κατι μου θυμιζει, καααατι..!

----------


## CreCkotiels

λιωνω...δεν μπορω αλλο να βλεπω.............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  μπραβο....!!!!  :Jumping0044:  :Jumping0044:  :Party0003:  :Jumping0046:  ::  ::  :Party0038:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:

----------


## marlene

*Να είναι υγιή και χαρούμενα και να σας χαρίσουν πολλά πολλά χαδάκια ακόμη...!!!!

Μπράβο, παιδιά, keep walking....!!!!*

----------


## μαρια ν

ΚΟΥΚΛΑΚΙΑ!!!!!Καλα ειναι τελεια ολα τους να τα χαιρεστε

----------


## ferrarobios

τέλεια!

----------


## vicky_ath

Γεια σας και πάλι!!! 

Μεγαλώσαμε πολύ και περάσαμε να πούμε ένα γεια!!!







wf: "Εεεεπ.... τι κάνεις εκεί??? Θέλω και εγώ να φωτογραφηθώ!!!"


"Βγάλε με τώρα που χορεύω..."


"Και από εδώ που είναι το καλό μου προφίλ"

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλά ε.... είναι σκέτες γλύκες όλα τους!!!!  :Happy: 
Ειδικά τα lutino δεν παίζονται!

----------


## serafeim

Βικυ ποιο θα μου δωσεις?


αναζητα γαμπρο!!! χαχαχαχα


ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΖΗΣΟΥΝ, ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΕΡΑ, ΝΑ ΤΑ ΑΓΑΠΑΣ, ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΖΟΥΜΠΑΣ!!!!!

Τα κεφαλαια ειναι απο αγαπη προς το ειδος!!  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Παιδια ειναι απιστευτες φατσουλες!! να τα χαιρεστε!!!!!!

----------


## olga

Να τα χαίρεστε!!! Είναι απίστευτο το γκριζάκι!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ειναι απιστευτα ρε παιδια! Εχω τρελαθει με τα cockatiels..

----------


## nikosg6

πανεμορφα ολα τους να τα χαιρεστε!!! το wf ειναι αδυναμια, αγορακι ειναι?

----------


## vicky_ath

Ναι αγοράκι είναι! Κορίτσια είναι μόνο τα 2 λουτινάκια! Όλα τα άλλα μωρά μας έχουν βγει αρσενικά!
Πολύ τεστοστερόνη ρε παιδιά....

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχαχαχαχαχα ο πατερας ποιος ειναι?

----------


## vicky_ath

Είναι από 3 διαφορετικούς μπαμπάδες....

----------


## serafeim

Ε τοτε ο Δημητρης σου ειχε καλη αυγοτροφη!!!  :Jumping0011:

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πανέμορφα όλα,μα όλα,να τα χαίρεστε.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Το ενα πιο ομορφο απο το αλλο!!!

----------


## Peri27

ααα μωρε τι ζωγραφιτσες ειναι αυτες!!! αξιαγαπητα..  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  πωπωπωπω ομορφιες!!! παιδια να τα χαιρεστε ειναι τρελα!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Αααααα!! Τι τρομερά κουκλάκια είν' αυτά!!!!! 'Ολα τους είναι απίθανα!!! Πολύ ιδιαίτερο το γκριζάκι! Κουκλάκι το pied!! Και το... μαυράκι, που μοιάζει με την Ζάχερ μου! Aλλά τα lutino -που δεν έχω!- είναι η αδυναμία μου!!

Και τέλειες οι φωτογραφίες Βίκυ!!! Μία προς μία, είναι απολαυστικές!!!!

Να τα χαίρεστε τα απίθανα - τρυφερά κουκλάκια!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Σημερινό ρεπορτάζ....!!
Ο Ζίπο και η Φλάτζα έκαναν τη 2η γέννα τους... με απόλυτη επιτυχία!! 6 στα 6 αυγουλάκια γόνιμα, που ξεκίνησαν να εκκολάπτονται τη Δευτέρα! Η γέννα ολοκληρώθηκε σήμερα!!
Μέχρι στιγμής είναι η μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία που είχαμε ποτέ σε γέννα cockatiel και για μας είναι απίστευτο αυτό το αποτέλεσμα!!

Ο απολογισμός είναι 4 λουτίνο-κοριτσάκια και 2 γκριζάκια-αγοράκια...!!
Για μετρήστε κεφαλάκια....!!



Εδώ η μεγαλύτερη και η μικρότερη της οικογένειας!! 7 ημερών και λίγων ωρών αντίστοιχα!!



Κ ο περήφανος πατέρας!!!!!!!!!

----------


## stephan

*Πανέμορφα, να τα χαίρεστε!* Τόσο γρήγορα μεγαλώνουν τα κοκατίλ? (το νεογέννητο είναι πολύ μικρότερο από ότι ο νεοσσός των 7 ήμερων)

----------


## Ρία

αααααα τέλειαααααααααααααααααααα  ααααα!!! μπράβο παιδια!! μπράβο!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πεθαινωωωω! Τι σκουληκακια ειναι αυτα? Το ενα πιο ασχημουλι απο το αλλο :Love0020: . χεχεχε. θα γινουν ομως κατι κουκλια σαν τον πατερας τους! Σκετη ζωγραφια ο Ζιπο :Party0024:

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι πολύύύύ΄γλυκά.. και περισσότερο τα λευκά κοριτσάκια φαντάζομαι!!!  :Happy: 
Να σας ζήσουν!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Δυο χρονια πριν οταν μου εκανς δωρο ενας φιλος τον Ζιπο λιγο καιρο μετα αμφιβαλλαμε για το αν θα ζησει καθως ειχε προβλημα με μηκυτες 
*Δεν σταματάει να τρώει κρέμα!*Ο γιατρος μου ειχε πει στα ισια να μην περιμενω πολλα!   
Ομως με την καταλληλη αγωγη ηρθε στα ισα του για λιγους μηνες....
Μετα ηρθε στην παρεα μας η Φλατζα.....   οπου λιγους μηνες μετα εφθασαν και τα δυο ενα βημα πριν τον θανατο.... ο Ζιπο ειχε φθασει να ζυγιζει καπου 65 γραμμαρια.... βαρος τραγικο για ενα κοκατιλ! ετοιμος να πεθανει στον πατο του κλουβιου και αυτος και η Φλατζα την οποια κολλησε, προσπαθουσα να κανω οτι μπορω.... καπου εκει ηρθε η Μαρια (mariakappa) η οποια μου εστειλε αμεσα ενα φαρμακο πανακριβο απο την γερμανια που δεν υπαρχει στην Ελλαδα ευκολα και με το δωρο της αυτο εσωσε τα πουλακια..... 


Εχοντας κανει τοσες αγωγες τα πουλια και ειδικα ο Ζιπο πιστευα οτι δεν θα δουμε ποτε μωρο απο αυτα τα πουλια.... κι ομως.... ηρθαν να ανταποδωσουν!!!!!!!!

----------


## teo24

Παντα τετοιες επυτιχημενες γεννες σας ευχομαι γιατι το αξιζετε με το παραπανω.Οσο για τα μικρα.......πανεμορφα(θα γινουν).

----------


## pasxalis

πολυ ομορφα πραγματικα.μια απορια πως ξερεις απο τωρα τι ειναι?

----------


## lagreco69

Αυτα ειναι νεα!! 

Φτου φτου φτου τα μαναρακια!!! με το καλο να μεγαλωσουν και τα εξι και να ειναι παντα γερα!!!!!! 

* Πανεμορφος και ο Ζιπο με υπεροχο φτερωμα.  :Happy:

----------


## olga

Να χαίρεστε τα μικρούλια! Αυτός ο κοκατίλαρος τι κούκλος! Αν μου πείτε πως είναι και καλός μπαμπας, κλωσάει, ταίζει και τα σχετικά κρεμάστε σκόρδα στο κλουβι!

----------


## mitsman

Παραδοξος ειναι ο καλυτερος πατερας που εχουμε..... ταιζει και κλωσσαει με μεγα παθος!!!!

Πασχαλη ειναι απλη γεννετικη... για αυτο γνωριζει το φυλο τους απο τωρα η Βικυ!

----------


## stelios7

Τετοια βλεπω και δεν βλεπω την ωρα να αγορασω και εγω δικα μου κοκατιλακια!!!! Να σου ζησουν ειναι πραγματικα πανεμορφα!!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Η φωτογραφια στο τελος ειναι πραγματικα υπεροχη, επαγγελματικη.... Να σας ζησουν!!! Και. Μπραβο στη μαμα και στο μπαμπα για τη θεληση τους να γινουν γονειςςς

----------


## pasxalis

> Παραδοξος ειναι ο καλυτερος πατερας που εχουμε..... ταιζει και κλωσσαει με μεγα παθος!!!!
> 
> Πασχαλη ειναι απλη γεννετικη... για αυτο γνωριζει το φυλο τους απο τωρα η Βικυ!


Μμμ! πάλι σαν να μην σας πιανω. υπάρχει κάτι πού μπορώ να διαβάσω γι αυτό; και είναι σίγουρο?συγνώμη αν κούραζω αλλά θα 
ήθελα να μάθω πολύ γι αυτό.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Μμμ! πάλι σαν να μην σας πιανω. υπάρχει κάτι πού μπορώ να διαβάσω γι αυτό; και είναι σίγουρο?συγνώμη αν κούραζω αλλά θα 
> ήθελα να μάθω πολύ γι αυτό.


*Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel*

----------


## eleftheria

δεν έχω λόγια, απλά όλα πανέμορφα να τα χαίρεστε!

----------


## vicky_ath

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ παιδιά!! Σύντομα 3 πουλάκια από τις προηγούμενες γέννες θα φύγουν για τις νέες του οικογένειες για να κάνουμε χώρο για τα νέα μικρά!!!!
Τα 2 θα πάνε σε μέλη του φόρουμ μας, οπότε θα συνεχίζετε να τα βλέπετε από δικά τους θέματα!  :winky: 

Πασχάλη διάβασε το άρθρο μου που σου παρέθεσε ο Νίκος και αν έχεις ακόμα απορίες πολύ ευχαρίστως να σε βοηθήσω!!

----------


## pasxalis

Το διάβασα εγώ εχω ένα λουτινο 2μίση ετών για αρσενικό τον εχω αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρο εντελώς-όταν μέ το καλο γίνει καλά θα βάλω φωτό να μου πείτε.
ευχαριστώ.

----------


## marlene

*Α ρε Ζιπάκο... Ποιος το περίμενε...!? Άξιος Άξιος...!!!!*

----------


## mitsman

Μαρλεν αν σε ρωτουσα περυσι που ηταν αρρωστος ο μικρος αν θα καταφερει ποτε να κανει μικρα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα ελεγες οτι θα τα κανει εξι εξι......
Τον εχεις γνωρισει απο κοντα και για τα καλα και ξερεις ποσο δυναμη και θεληση για ζωη εχει!!!!

Σε χαιρεταει και σου στελνει φιλια ο Ζιπακος και δεν ξεχναει οτι τον φροντισες στο περασμα του απο την Θεσσαλονικη ουτε την θερμη σου υποστηριξη οταν ηταν αρρωστος!!!
Ετσι μου ειπε να σου πω!

----------


## Ρία

ρε παιδια;;;; τι λέτε τωρα;;; αυτό είναι το αρσενικό;;;;; 
πωωω εντάξει!! άξιος άξιος!!!

----------


## geog87

mitsman αξιος ρε φιλε!!!και στα δικα σου!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Προχθεσινές φωτό!!! Δεν τα προλαβαίνω!! Όλο μεγαλώνουν τα άτιμα!!!!

----------


## BillMat

Ποπο γλυκες ! Παραδεισος ! Να σου ζησουν και να τα χαιρεσαι ! Με τρελανες τωρα  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0044:  :Jumping0011: !!!

----------


## δημητρα

αχ τα μικρουλα τι ωραια που ειναι, θελω και εγω

----------


## lagreco69

Ειναι απλα.. ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΑ!!!!!  :Love0034:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πωωω, τρελα ειναι αυτα τα πουλια ρε παιδια.. θα με κανετε να κλαψω  ::

----------


## Kostakos

αντε πάλι  :Tongue0020: !!!Πωπω κάτι ποζεράκιααα!!! Να σας ζήσουν και αυτά χαχαχα

----------


## CreCkotiels

αχαχχαχααχχαχαααα..... πανεμορφα ολα τους να σας ζησουν.... αντε και του χρονου με 5πλασσια αποτελεσματα....!!!!!!!! :Youpi:  πωπωπωω... το αγαπημενο μου απο ολες τις φωτο με την καλυτερη ποζα και γρυματσα ειναι το μικρο γκρι απο τις προχθεσινες φωτο της δευτερης φωτογραφιας το γκρι απο τα αριστερα.... τι περηφανια αυτο το μικρουλι.......!!!!!!! φτουφτουφτου μη στα ματιασω.... ΖΟΥΖΟΥΝΑΚΙΑ......... :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:

----------


## marlene

*Ρε τι τσαχπινιά είναι αυτή....????*  :Love0034: *

χαχαχαχαχχ... Να χαρώ το κόκκινο ματάκι...!!!! Κουτσούνια μου......*

----------


## μαρια ν

Αχ τι κουκλιακια ειναι αυτα,ομως τα λουτινακια τρομερα κουκλια!!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Να τα μας τα μπομπιράκια!!!!  :Happy: 
Το albinάκι φαίνεται θαυμάσια και λαχταριστό!!!!  :winky:

----------


## Vasso

Δεν έχω λόγια!!!! Είναι όλα τους τέλεια!!!! :Jumping0011: 

Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Το albinάκι φαίνεται θαυμάσια και λαχταριστό!!!!


Ποιο albino βρε? Ολα lutinακια ειναι!  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

χαχαχαχαχαα καλα εχουν πολυ γελιο.... ειναι φοβερα πραγματικα.... ειναι για πολυ ζουλιγμα.... αλλα και η φωτογραφος δεν παιζεται!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

> Ποιο albino βρε? Ολα lutinακια ειναι!


Το κοκκινομάτικο....  :Happy: 
Έχουν τα lutino κόκκινα μάτια;;; .... I am confused  :Confused0013:

----------


## vicky_ath

> Έχουν τα lutino κόκκινα μάτια;;; .... I am confused


Είναι 4 κοκκινομάτικα Ευθύμη! Όλα λουτινάκια!  :winky:

----------


## olga

Βίκυ είναι τέλεια να τα χαίρεστε!!! Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία, όλα μαζί σε παράταξη! χαχα

----------


## mitsman

Την κυριακη θα τα δεις και απο κοντα!!!!

 :winky:

----------


## olga

χαχα!!! Μεταξύ μας... την Κυριακή θα με πάρετε με το ζόρι απο τον αγώνα και θα πάμε να τα δω... χιχιχι!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

:eek:  :eek:  Αααχχχ!!! 'Εχω λιποθυμήσει!!!!!  :eek:  Νομίζω δεν έχω ξαναδεί ΠΟΤΕ!! πιό όμορφα μωρά !!!  :eek:  Για τα lutino δεν έχω λόγια! :eek:  !!  ααααχχχ!!! 

Μπράβο σας παιδιά!!! Μπράβο!! Να σας ζήσουν!!  Βίκυ!!! Συγχαρητήρια για την foto!!!!! Tέλεια!!!! τέλεια!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

> χαχα!!! Μεταξύ μας... την Κυριακή θα με πάρετε με το ζόρι απο τον αγώνα και θα πάμε να τα δω... χιχιχι!


Μη σε νοιάζει και θα σε τραβάω και ας κλαις..... χαχαχαχαχα!!!

Παιδιά ευχαριστούμε πολύ! 
Εμένα αυτό που μου έχει κάνει εντύπωση είναι το πόσο πολύ τα ταίζουν οι γονείς τους (και κυρίως ο Ζίπο μας)... στις 7 μέρες άνοιξαν τα ματάκια τους, ενώ κανονικά τα ανοίγουν γύρω στις 9-10.. και επίσης τα δαχτυλίδια τους τα φόρεσα στις 7 μέρες ενώ επίσης τα φοράνε 9η-10η ημέρα... εξαιρείται το μικράκι μας, που ενώ πάντα ειναι ταισμένο και αυτό μας έχει βγει λίγο πιο μικροκαμωμένο από τα άλλα 5, κάτι που είναι λογικό βέβαια!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πωπωπωπω μούρλια είναι...κούκλαροι.

----------


## xarhs

μπραβο παιδια για τα καταπληκτικα και πανεμορφα μικρα σας.......!!!!!!!!!

ειλικρινα εγω που δεν εχω σχεση με παπαγαλους μα αρεσαν παρα πολυ.......

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Για σκέψου που θα ξεκινήσω να ταίζω τώρα 6 κοκατιλάκια



Γιατι να τα ταιζεις? Οι γονεις δεν κανουν δουλεια?

----------


## vicky_ath

> Γιατι να τα ταιζεις? Οι γονεις δεν κανουν δουλεια?


Νίκο μετέφερα το πόστ σου εδώ, για να μην χαλάμε το άλλο θέμα που δεν έχει σχέση με τους παπαγάλους!  :winky: 

Προφανώς για να προβούμε στο τάισμα των μικρών κάτι θα είδαμε να μην πηγαίνει όπως θα έπρεπε! Τι είναι αυτό??
Η μαμά τους αποφάσισε να αρχίσει την κομμωτική... και είναι κρίμα να τα ξεπουπουλιάσει.
Το κακό είναι ότι έχει πειράξει περισσότερο τα 3 μικρά, παρά τα μεγάλα, οπότε δε μου αφήνει καν την επιλογή να πάρω τα μισά για τάισμα και να αφήσω τα υπόλοιπα σε εκείνους.

Η αλήθεια είναι πως κάθε άλλο παρά ήθελα να ταίσω, ειδικά τόσο μικρά πουλάκια καλοκαιριάτικα, αλλά αφού έγινε θα τα φροντίσω όσο μπορώ και ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά!
Θα περάσουμε το καλοκαίρι μας παρέα!!



Από το μικρότερο στο μεγαλύτερο!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Τι γλυκά!!!  :Happy: 
Φέτος όλα τα μικρά που βγάλατε είναι πανέμορφα...  :winky:

----------


## olga

Πανέμορφα! Το προτελευταίο όμως μου αρέσει πιο πολύ απο όλα!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Είναι απίστευτα κουκλιά Βίκυ!! Και θα γίνουν στο έπακρο γλυκύτατα, αφού θα ταϊστούν και στο χέρι!!!

----------


## demis

Ομορφα κουκλια και αφου βρισκεται και τα δινετε σε τελεια ατομα για να τα φροντιζουν αυτο ειναι η επιτυχια μιας ζωης.

----------


## xristina_konta

Ειναι υπεροχα ολα τους!!!Να σας ζησουν!!!!

----------


## marlene

*Μπουμπουκάκια, μην ανησυχείτε για τίποτα είστε στα καλύτερα χέρια...*

----------


## vicky_ath

Μεγαλώνουμε...!!! Βέβαια έχουμε γεμίσει κρέμες, αλλά που θα πάει! Θα καθαριστούμε κάποια μέρα!!!








Και ένα βιντεάκι με το 6 μηνών whiteface μικρό μας που έχει μεγάλο ρεπερτόριο και όλη μέρα τραγουδάει!! χαχαχα!!!
**guest star:* Ο Παντελάκος μας (cinnamon pearl) που ζητιανεύει μερικά χαδάκια!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αχχχ είναι τόσο γλυκά, ειδικά τα μικρά που είναι πασαλειμμένα με ξεραμένη τροφή το κάτι άλλο!!!!!!  :Happy:  Να τα χαίρεστε !!!  :winky: 
Με αδυναμίες βέβαια τους αγγέλους!!!  :Angel02:

----------


## vicky_ath

Ένα βιντεάκι με στιγμιότυπα από το σαββατοκύριακό μας!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Ψυχουλες ομορφες!!!!  :Love0007:  παιδια να τα χαιρεστε!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μετά την δημοσιότητα τους και σε ξένες χώρες, έφτασαν και 'δω τα μικρά χαζά κοκατιλάκια!!!!  :Happy: 
Πολύ χαίρομαι έτσι όπως τα βλέπω!!! Να τα χαίρεστε.

Δες νας λέτε ένα συνολικό απολογισμό των μικρών .. δηλ. συνολικά πόσα μικρά ήρθαν στην ζωή φέτος;;;  :winky:

----------


## vicky_ath

Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε:

Γουίνι και Κάσπερ= 1
Λάρα και Κίρκος= 4 + 2 + 1 = 7
Φλάτζα και Ζίπο= 3 + 6 = 9

ΣΥΝΟΛΟ: 17 κοκατιλομωράκια!!!!
Εκ των οποίων ήδη 9 έχουν υιοθετηθεί.. άλλα 3 από την τελευταία γέννα θα υιοθετηθούν μέχρι τέλος του μήνα που θα απογαλακτιστούν... 2 έχουμε κρατήσει για εμάς... και τα υπόλοιπα 3 θα βρουν σύντομα και αυτά οικογένειες!

Βέβαια το 2013 δεν τελείωσε ακόμα....  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο σας παιδιά, και σε εσένα αλλά και στον Δημήτρη.
Ελπίζω να βρουν καλές οικογένειες , όπως τον Νίκο ( Νίκο.Λ ) ο οποίος φαίνεται ότι το αγαπάει πάρα πολύ και την Βιβή που ανησυχεί με το παραμικρό και έτσι φαίνεται ότι τα νοιάζεται και τα φροντίζει.  :Happy: 

Οι αναπαραγωγές των παπαγάλων από όσο γνωρίζω ξεκινάν πάλι από τον Σεπτέμβριο , έτσι δεν είναι; Και αν ναι, η διατροφική προετοιμασία ξεκινάει από τον Αύγουστο;

----------


## vicky_ath

> Οι αναπαραγωγές των παπαγάλων από όσο γνωρίζω ξεκινάν πάλι από τον Σεπτέμβριο , έτσι δεν είναι; Και αν ναι, η διατροφική προετοιμασία ξεκινάει από τον Αύγουστο;


Ναι Ευθύμη... βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν θα ξεκινήσουμε τόσο νωρίς γιατί κουραστήκαμε αρκετά και ακόμα δεν εχουμε τελειώσει... σκέψου ότι τα 6 μωράκια ακόμα τρώνε κρέμα και θα τρώνε σίγουρα για 20-30 μέρες ακόμα!
Οπότε ίσως αρχίσουμε λίγο αργότερα.. κοντά στα Χριστούγεννα όπως και πέρσι!  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

*Συγχαρητηρια!!!!!!!*

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ  ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ!!!!! ΚΑΙ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ  ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑ  ΤΑ  ΜΩΡΑΚΙΑ!!!

Συγχαρητήρια θερμά!! Βίκυ και Δημήτρη, για όλα!!! Μπράβο σας!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Κουκλακια να τα χαιρεστε παιδια!!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Τα μικρά της τελευταίας γέννας μεγάλωσαν!! Πλέον τρώνε τα πάντα και αυτές τις ημέρες θα ξεκινήσω τον απογαλακτισμό τους για να πάνε στις νέες τους οικογένειες!!

Εδώ τσακίζουμε γλυστρίδα και καλαμπόκι!







Με τη σειρά που έχουν γεννηθεί!

Νο 1! Η Άρυα!!!




Νο 2! Ο Τζόι ο τρομερός!!!






Νο 3! Η χοντρούλα μου!!




Νο 4! Το μικρό αγόρι μας!





Νο 5! Η φοβιτσιάρα μου!






Νο 6! Η μικρή μας!






Και εδώ το Χνούδι μας, που περνάει φουλ πτερόρροια και έχει σχεδόν ολοκληρώσει την αρσενική λευκή του μάσκα!!





Και η Γουέντυ!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πανέμορφα όλα μα όλα.

----------


## ilie

Μονο μια διορθωση για τα γκρι κοκατιλακια. Μιας που ειναι η δικια μου και ξερω. Δεν ειναι αρσενικα αλλα θηλυκα και τα ξεχωριζεις απο το ελαχιστο κιτρινο στο κεφαλι (αν ηταν αρσενικα θα ειχαν κιτρινο κεφαλι και πιο εντονια κοκκινα μαγουλα) συν απο τις ραβδωτες ουρες τους. Τα αρσενικα εχουν μονοχρωμη γκρι ουρα ενα στα θηλυκα ειναι ραβδωτη. Για τα λουτινο δεν ξερω πως ξεχωριζουν. 
Παντα φιλικα  :Happy: 
Ειναι ολα τους πανεμορφα και μπραβο για οτι κανετε γι αυτα. 

Διαφορες αρσενικου-θηλυκου

----------


## kostas0206

Πολυ ομορφη κοκατιλοοικογενια!  :Big Grin:

----------


## kostas0206

Eιναι μικρα σε ηλικια γι' αυτο! Μετα την πρωτη τους πτεροροια θα κιτρινισει το προσωπακι τους!

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι τόσο όμορφα σαν είδος τα κοκατίλ.. αλλά και τέλειοι χαρακτήρες, όπως ακριβώς και οι ιδιοκτήτες τους, δεν είναι τυχαίες οι σχέσεις που έχουν με τα πουλάκια τους!!!!!!!  :Love0038:

----------


## mitsman

> Μονο μια διορθωση για τα γκρι κοκατιλακια. Μιας που ειναι η δικια μου και ξερω. Δεν ειναι αρσενικα αλλα θηλυκα και τα ξεχωριζεις απο το ελαχιστο κιτρινο στο κεφαλι (αν ηταν αρσενικα θα ειχαν κιτρινο κεφαλι και πιο εντονια κοκκινα μαγουλα) συν απο τις ραβδωτες ουρες τους. Τα αρσενικα εχουν μονοχρωμη γκρι ουρα ενα στα θηλυκα ειναι ραβδωτη. Για τα λουτινο δεν ξερω πως ξεχωριζουν


 Ηλέκτρα μου μαλλον δεν τα ξερεις και τοσο καλα.........   είσαι λαθος.... περιμενω να διαβασεις και να μαθεις γιατι!

----------


## Athina

Δεν μπορεί να είναι όλα τους τόσο γλυκά!τι υπέροχες φωτογραφίες είναι αυτές;  :Party0048: 
έτσι...ξεσηκώστε μας και μας καλά,καλά που περιμένουμε πως και πως να μπει ο Οκτώβρης για φωλίτσες!το μόνο παράπονο μου είναι που είμαστε τόοοοσο μακριά και δεν μπορώ να δω αυτές τις ψυχούλες από κοντά.  ::

----------


## ilie

> Ηλέκτρα μου μαλλον δεν τα ξερεις και τοσο καλα.........   είσαι λαθος.... περιμενω να διαβασεις και να μαθεις γιατι!


Το εχω ψαξει πολυ το θεμα και ξερω οτι τα θηλυκα εχουν πιο γκρι κεφαλι και ραβδωσεις στην ουρα. Εχω και το βιβλιο των κοκατιλ (δυο) συν εχω μιλησει και διαβασει παρα πολλα. 
Αυτες ειναι οι διαφορες αρσενικου θηλυκου στα νορμαλ γκρει.

----------


## kostas0206

Ηλεκτρα, μετα την πρωτη πτεροροια οι ρωβδωσεις φευγουν, και το προσωπο κιτρινιζει(στα αρσενικα), τα θυληκα μενουν οπως ειναι!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ηλεκτρα, σου απαντησα εδω Τα νέα των Cockatiels. (post#150) αλλα μαλλον δεν το ειδες ακομη. 

Δες επισης τι λεει αυτο το αρθρο Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus.




> *ΔΙΑΧΩΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΦΥΛΟΥ**
> 
> Στα λεγόμενα Normal Grey ή άγριου χρωματισμού κοκατίλ το φτέρωμα είναι κυρίως γκρι με ένα έντονο λευκό κομμάτι στην εξωτερική άκρη κάθε φτερούγας. Το πρόσωπο του αρσενικού είναι κίτρινο ή λευκό, ενώ του θηλυκού κυρίως γκρι ή απαλό γκρι, ενώ και τα δύο φύλα φέρουν μία πορτοκαλί περιοχή στο σημείο που βρίσκονται τα αυτιά τους, που μοιάζει με «μάγουλο». Στα αρσενικά η απόχρωση του πορτοκαλί είναι γενικώς έντονη ενώ στα θηλυκά πιο θαμπή. Ο διαχωρισμός του φύλου οπτικά σε αυτή τη μετάλλαξη είναι δυνατός και σχετικά εύκολος. 
> Όλα τα νεαρά Normal Grey κοκατίλ, φαινοτυπικά είναι θηλυκά και οπτικά αδύνατο να προσδιοριστεί το φύλο τους από τη στιγμή της εκκόλαψης ως την πρώτη τους πτερόρροια. Παρουσιάζουν οριζόντιες κίτρινες ρίγες ή μπάρες στην εσωτερική επιφάνεια των φτερών της ουράς τους, κίτρινες βούλες στο εσωτερικό των πρωτευόντων φτερών, γκρι πρόσωπο και λοφίο, ενώ τα «μάγουλά» τους είναι αχνά πορτοκαλί.
> Τα ενήλικα κοκατίλ είναι σεξουαλικά διμορφικά, όμως σε μικρότερο βαθμό σε σχέση με άλλα είδη πτηνών. Ο διμορφισμός αυτός είναι εμφανής μόνο μετά την πρώτη τους πτερόρροια, που συμβαίνει συνήθως απο 6-9 μήνες μετά τη γέννηση: τα αρσενικά χάνουν τις λευκές/κίτρινες μπάρες και βούλες από τα φτερά της ουράς και της φτερούγας τους αντίσοτιχα. Τα γκρι πούπουλα στο πρόσωπο και το λοφίο του αντικαθιστώνται από έντονα κίτρινα, ενώ το πορτοκαλί στα «μάγουλα» γίνεται πολύ έντονο. Το πρόσωπο και το λοφίο των θηλυκών παραμένει κυρίως γκρι, με το αχνό πορτοκαλί στα «μάγουλα». Επιπλέον διατηρούν τις οριζόντιες μπάρες στην ουρά.
> 
> ***

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Μεγαλώνουμε...!!! Βέβαια έχουμε γεμίσει κρέμες, αλλά που θα πάει! Θα καθαριστούμε κάποια μέρα!!!



ΤΕΛΕΙΑ !!!!!!

----------


## ilie

> Ηλεκτρα, μετα την πρωτη πτεροροια οι ρωβδωσεις φευγουν, και το προσωπο κιτρινιζει(στα αρσενικα), τα θυληκα μενουν οπως ειναι!


Ναι ειδα και την απαντηση του Νικου. Οκ αυτο το δεχομαι  :: 
Νομιζα οτι παντα τα αρσενικα μοιαζανε με αρσενικα. Πολυ θα μαρεσε να δω αυτη την αλλαγη αλλα η δικια μου εχει παρα πολυ γκρι στο κεφαλακι οποτε ειναι σιγουρα θηλυκο. Ποτε θα κανει την πρωτη της πτεροροια? Ή τωρα την ειχε? (ειναι 1μιση μηνων περιπου)

----------


## kostas0206

Δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι ειναι θυλικο!
Θα το δεις μετα την πρωτη του πτεροροια. Δηλαδη περιπου 5-6 μηνων! Καπου εκει.

----------


## vicky_ath

> Ναι ειδα και την απαντηση του Νικου. Οκ αυτο το δεχομαι 
> Νομιζα οτι παντα τα αρσενικα μοιαζανε με αρσενικα. Πολυ θα μαρεσε να δω αυτη την αλλαγη αλλα η δικια μου εχει παρα πολυ γκρι στο κεφαλακι οποτε ειναι σιγουρα θηλυκο. Ποτε θα κανει την πρωτη της πτεροροια? Ή τωρα την ειχε? (ειναι 1μιση μηνων περιπου)


Καλημέρα Ηλέκτρα! 
Τα μικρά κοκατίλ ξεκινάνε να περνάνε την πρώτη τους πτερόρροια περίπου 4-6 μηνών! Τότε τα αρσενικά (ανάλογα βέβαια και με τη μετάλλαξη) σχηματίζουν τη μάσκα τους! Αν παρατήρησες το προηγούμενο ποστ μου (#246) έχω ένα αρσενικό, που τώρα είναι 7 μηνών και η μάσκα του δεν είναι ακόμα 100% ολοκληρωμένη! Εκείνο είναι μετάλλαξης whiteface οποτε αντί για κίτρινη έχει λευκή μάσκα!  :winky: 

Εκτός από το άρθρο που σου έδωσαν παραπάνω τα παιδιά, διάβασε και αυτό: *Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel*για να καταλάβεις πως ξέρω από την στιγμή που γεννήθηκαν το φύλο των 6 μικρών που είδες (όπως και των προηγούμενων 3 αδελφών τους). Είναι θέμα γενετικής, εφόσον ο μπαμπάς τους είναι lutino και η μαμά τους normal grey!

Τώρα σε ότι αφορά το δικό σου κοκατιλάκι.... το ταίζεις εσύ με κρέμα??? Διότι αν είναι όντως 1,5 μήνών είναι πάρα πολύ μικρό. Σκέψου ότι αυτά τα 6 που σας έδειξα είναι 2 μηνών και τα ταίζω ακόμα 1 γεύμα την ημέρα!
Επίσης τίποτα δε σου εγγυάται ότι το πουλάκι σου είναι θηλυκό.

----------


## Lina Orfanoudaki

Ειναι πολυ ομορφα αγγελουδακια.

----------


## mitsman

Ηλέκτρα είδες τελικά οτι ήσουν αδιάβαστη????

 ::  ::  :: 

χαχαχαχαχαχααχχαχαχαχαχαα  χχαχαχαχα

Δεν πειραζει, το σχολιο σου ηταν η αφορμη να μαθεις και εσυ αλλα και αλλα παιδια που διαβαζουν για πρωτη φορα για αυτο!

----------

